# AFRICAN PIXIE FROG ENCLOSURE SETUP



## ForestExotics (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Feb 15, 2017)

Very interesting.
@Killerrookie 
You might find this useful, Austin.


----------



## ForestExotics (Aug 30, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very interesting.
> @Killerrookie
> You might find this useful, Austin.


Thanks


----------

